# Camping questionnaire



## dquack (Oct 29, 2018)

I am taking an entrepreneurial class and I have to collect some data for my business venture of starting a campground on some land we own. Could some people please answer some questions below so I can build some data points? Thanks in advance.

1)	Have you been camping in the last year?
2)	Did you camp within 200 miles of your home?
3)	Do you have a preference over private campgrounds and state/federal campgrounds?
4)	What is the #1 quality you look for when selecting a site?
5)	What is the #2 quality you look for when selecting a site?
6)	Name 2 things you would want to see in a campground.
7)	Would you be interested in camping during the winter?
8)	Would you prefer a small convenience store on site or be able to go to town to get needed items?
9)	How many days would you stay when camping?
10)	Would you stay longer if there were discount rates?


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

1) Yes
2) Yes
3) State/Federal Campgrounds
4) Distance between sites
5) Trees vs open space in the site
6) Distance between sites & more distance between sites
7) Yes - definitely
8) Not on site
9) 3 days to 2 weeks
10) Probably


----------



## Babstreefern (Jun 22, 2018)

1)	Have you been camping in the last year? - Yes
2)	Did you camp within 200 miles of your home? - Yes
3)	Do you have a preference over private campgrounds and state/federal campgrounds? No
4)	What is the #1 quality you look for when selecting a site? The route - in England there are some very narrow lanes that I wouldn't wish to drive down
5)	What is the #2 quality you look for when selecting a site? - Privacy between each pitch, eg, hedging
6)	Name 2 things you would want to see in a campground - space and spotlessly clean toilets
7)	Would you be interested in camping during the winter? - No, sorry fairweather for me
8)	Would you prefer a small convenience store on site or be able to go to town to get needed items? - both. If in the middle of nowhere, then a shop on site, but if close to a village/town, then would visit the place to get stuff
9)	How many days would you stay when camping? - No more than 10 days
10)	Would you stay longer if there were discount rates? - Doesn't matter. Usually get bored after 10 days, so would move on


----------



## mick (Sep 9, 2015)

dquack said:


> I am taking an entrepreneurial class and I have to collect some data for my business venture of starting a campground on some land we own. Could some people please answer some questions below so I can build some data points? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 1) Have you been camping in the last year?
> Yes......
> ...


----------



## michaelnel (Jul 5, 2019)

1)	Have you been camping in the last year?
Yes

2)	Did you camp within 200 miles of your home?
Yes

3)	Do you have a preference over private campgrounds and state/federal campgrounds?
Yes

4)	What is the #1 quality you look for when selecting a site?
Few other people around

5)	What is the #2 quality you look for when selecting a site?
Shade

6)	Name 2 things you would want to see in a campground.
My tent and my truck

7)	Would you be interested in camping during the winter?
I have done it, would prefer not to

8)	Would you prefer a small convenience store on site or be able to go to town to get needed items?
I prefer to be far away from things like stores, so if I didn't bring it, I don't need it.

9)	How many days would you stay when camping?
2-3 max

10)	Would you stay longer if there were discount rates?
No. I prefer distributed camping, it's free.


----------

